# "The Call" EMS song is finished..



## Hoofguy (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I had posted a rough version previously but the final pre mastered version is available for FREE on my Reverbnation website. 

"The Call" Is a song I wrote for my Fire Dept after the help they gave me while battling cancer. They asked two things of me, "get better", and "write a good song about what we do" It took a quite a while for me to finish both those tasks and I'm not sure which one was harder 

I left the dept and moved back to Nashville to pursue what I never should have left 7 years ago, songwriting. I am a Paramedic for Williamson County just outside Nashville with my station in Brentwood. 

I wanted to write a song that we could relate too, something that honored those that have given lives, marriages, health and sanity :unsure: for helping others. This song is for EMS, Fire, Police, our military. Anybody out in the street, doing what needs to be done. 

Please spread the word about the song, I really just want this song to be heard. I'm also in the process of getting this to a major country music artist that just lost his home to a fire. Brentwood FD was able to save many of his awards etc. 

Feel free while you are there to listen to the other songs. This entire album I'm working on was written, produced, recorded, engineered, mixed, by myself with a few special guest singers etc. 

http://www.reverbnation.com/coryyoungmusic

Direct Link to the song
http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_9041003


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 17, 2011)

I know I said this after you first posted this song, but I absolutely LOVE IT!!!!  I really like your other stuff as well.  So, when will the album be available?


----------



## Hoofguy (Jun 17, 2011)

I have 2 more almost complete, 2 more I am doing a session on next week and then I send it off to be mastered. The mastering house that is doing the project is the same one that does Black Eyed Peas, Maroon 5, Fuel, Allison Krauss etc.. They should make it sound sonically cushy.. Then I when I get it back I'll be putting it all up on Itunes and CD's. I think I'm going to do a 100 Vinyl copies as well, love the sound of a needle on a record. 

The short answer to your question though, July lol 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jun 17, 2011)

how are you NOT famous by now..you have a great voice


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2011)

Absolutely love it. 

When I played it for my partner today, I am pretty sure he got misty eyed. lol

Keep it up man. Good luck to ya.


----------



## AlphaButch (Jun 21, 2011)

Grr.. Though it was for sale now... back to waiting.... Sounds great


----------



## 605medic (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome song. Can't wait till I can buy it


----------



## Artst10 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Amazing!!*



Hoofguy said:


> Well I had posted a rough version previously but the final pre mastered version is available for FREE on my Reverbnation website.
> 
> "The Call" Is a song I wrote for my Fire Dept after the help they gave me while battling cancer. They asked two things of me, "get better", and "write a good song about what we do" It took a quite a while for me to finish both those tasks and I'm not sure which one was harder
> 
> ...





I shared this on my Facebook it's an amazing song!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 23, 2011)

Artst10 said:


> I shared this on my Facebook it's an amazing song!



Ditto


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (Jun 23, 2011)

sounds absolutely fantastic, you are a very talented musician with a great voice, i could honestly hear this on the radio as a top country song, great job bro, keep it up!

Ryan S.


----------



## wadford (Jul 14, 2011)

*Amazing!!!*

This is such a great song!! The husband is a firefighter and has been a volunteer ever since he was old enough to join the volunteer department in our small town. I can't wait till this album is available!!


----------



## jediwill (Jul 14, 2011)

HOLY COW THATS AWESOME! Goin on Facebook.


----------



## llavero (Aug 26, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!!! The final radio, your voice, the acoustic guitar... 

Good good song, really!!!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 26, 2011)

Great work


----------



## emergancyjunkie (Aug 29, 2011)

Great stuff keep up the good work


----------

